# New case 321 and Metal pless



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Some footage of our new case 321 and metal pless. The thing scrapes great, especially with a liquid pre treat.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Looks good...I know with the ice we've been getting I hate my ProTech.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks good...I know with the ice we've been getting I hate my ProTech.


i hear ya on that, this last storm i got 4" of snow, then 13 hours of ice, then temps under 5 degrees for 48 hours........ now all of a sudden today 54 degrees and two inches of rain.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Broncslefty7 said:


> i hear ya on that, this last storm i got 4" of snow, then 13 hours of ice, then temps under 5 degrees for 48 hours........ now all of a sudden today 54 degrees and two inches of rain.....


That's brutal.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice,you got a lot more inland than the coast, actually looks like winter! I was a little let down, most of the equipment vids I 've been watching end up with a big disaster at the end.You could have buried that car that was in the way!


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

I think the max melt pre treat helps a ton also..


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

leigh said:


> Nice,you got a lot more inland than the coast, actually looks like winter! I was a little let down, most of the equipment vids I 've been watching end up with a big disaster at the end.You could have buried that car that was in the way!


Yeah Hartford didn't see a drop of rain, all snow and tons of ice. Normally I Would burry them but this is one of my top customer, they pay in three days, I don't want to piss them off


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Everything encased in ice


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks like you attacked that pita storm the right way, got to be aggressive and can't skimp on material and labor. Many failed in that storm, bad timing of service, lack of accessible material on sunday etc. I'm thankful we at least had above 32 deg temps for 8 hrs,made it a piece of cake just 10+ miles to the south of the ice.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

leigh said:


> Looks like you attacked that pita storm the right way, got to be aggressive and can't skimp on material and labor. Many failed in that storm, bad timing of service, lack of accessible material on sunday etc. I'm thankful we at least had above 32 deg temps for 8 hrs,made it a piece of cake just 10+ miles to the south of the ice.


When r u going to get your spray system up and running?


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Are you 100% happy with the box or do you wish you had spent the extra for wings?
Nice set up.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Broncslefty7 said:


> When r u going to get your spray system up and running?


 Soon. lol I've got a list of projects on my large whiteboard at shop that is never ending! Seems like something always breaks that needs immediate attention. Last 2 months ,shorted plow harness, front upper control arms and wheel bearings,repair leaking gas tank and all the supply lines, replace leaking rear axle seal, and brake rotor,snow blower repairs,skid steer and excavator maintenance, weld plow cracks, sand and paint plow, etc etc.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Love the business intro...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

leigh said:


> Soon. lol I've got a list of projects on my large whiteboard at shop that is never ending! Seems like something always breaks that needs immediate attention. Last 2 months ,shorted plow harness, front upper control arms and wheel bearings,repair leaking gas tank and all the supply lines, replace leaking rear axle seal, and brake rotor,snow blower repairs,skid steer and excavator maintenance, weld plow cracks, sand and paint plow, etc etc.


Precisely why my prices were what they were!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Love the business intro...


Yeah...videos are cool.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

rick W said:


> Are you 100% happy with the box or do you wish you had spent the extra for wings?
> Nice set up.


For my lots, wings were not needed or even a thought. So I am completely happy with it.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Love the business intro...


Thanks it was like $5.00 on fiverr


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Best part is, I don’t have to worry about breaking blocks. :gunsfiring::gunsfiring:


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Broncslefty7 said:


> Best part is, I don't have to worry about breaking blocks. :gunsfiring::gunsfiring:


Hire operators worth a puck and you don't have to worry about breaking blocks.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

I am the Operator. The problem is, I can’t find more of me.......


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Preteating with brine and a MP live edge is definitely the secret sauce to handle storms like we just had. I maintained bare pavement through out the 7-8 hours of sleet and ice with no problems. Everyone else seemed to really struggle with that one, including the city and state


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Love the machine and blade combo!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Broncslefty7 said:


> The problem is, I can't find more of me.......


Isn't that the truth


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Broncslefty7 said:


> I am the Operator. The problem is, I can't find more of me.......


...........


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Broncslefty7 said:


> I am the Operator. The problem is, I can't find more of me.......


 I'm sure many feel the same way! I could sit home if I could trust someone to drive my dump.Probably cost me 250$ a storm. Lets see, plow with an xls, operate utg salter,raising bed to fill it up, toogle between 3 cameras ,load the salt with skid steer. Learn the settings on salter, auger feed and spinner speed, position for best spread.Its hard to find someone that can run a blower I am the king of my domain ! I'm trapped !


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Hire operators worth a puck and you don't have to worry about breaking blocks.


Is that why they changed the design/added the limiting straps?

Because of bad operators?

Is that why they don't recommend stacking into frozen piles?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is that why they changed the design/added the limiting straps?
> 
> Because of bad operators?
> 
> Is that why they don't recommend stacking into frozen piles?


Not again...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Not again...


Simple solution...don't make stupid statements


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is that why they changed the design/added the limiting straps?
> 
> Because of bad operators?
> 
> Is that why they don't recommend stacking into frozen piles?


We don't break blocks on the boxes without limiters either. Never had an issue stacking.

Continue about your day.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> We don't break blocks on the boxes without limiters either. Never had an issue stacking.
> 
> Continue about your day.


Wow.. you're the only ones...you need to do their training video.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Broncslefty7 said:


> I am the Operator. The problem is, I can't find more of me.......


Yes you don't want some :terribletowel:in that expensive investment. There is good operators out there you just have to get creative in payroll. Nevermind.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

leigh said:


> I'm sure many feel the same way! I could sit home if I could trust someone to drive my dump.Probably cost me 250$ a storm. Lets see, plow with an xls, operate utg salter,raising bed to fill it up, toogle between 3 cameras ,load the salt with skid steer. Learn the settings on salter, auger feed and spinner speed, position for best spread.Its hard to find someone that can run a blower I am the king of my domain ! I'm trapped !


 Well I have two of me Better know as snow monsters. 12 and 15 y/o kids they can run every part of the snow business. Without missing a beat. They can get in a truck or any machine you would never know who's operating it. Than salt the lot perfect. I'm down one snow monster with a broken foot " no problem dad it's my left foot I can still run a loader"


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

H]Two snow monster sizing up someone's machine. He's just lucky the battery was dead!!!!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

fireside said:


> Well I have two of me Better know as snow monsters. 12 and 15 y/o kids they can run every part of the snow business. Without missing a beat. They can get in a truck or any machine you would never know who's operating it. Than salt the lot perfect. I'm down one snow monster with a broken foot " no problem dad it's my left foot I can still run a loader"


 That's a beautiful thing. None of my kids where ever interested in what I do.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

I could of used them the other night moving piles I was wiped out! Dealer said I left the key on.... but it was ok the cup holder.



fireside said:


> View attachment 189204
> H]Two snow monster sizing up someone's machine. He's just lucky the battery was dead!!!!


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

fireside said:


> Well I have two of me Better know as snow monsters. 12 and 15 y/o kids they can run every part of the snow business. Without missing a beat. They can get in a truck or any machine you would never know who's operating it. Than salt the lot perfect. I'm down one snow monster with a broken foot " no problem dad it's my left foot I can still run a loader"


I'd still put him in my skid, 0 use for left foot. I'll pick him up next storm....


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Broncslefty7 said:


> I'd still put him in my skid, 0 use for left foot. I'll pick him up next storm....


 Sounds like a bidding war, sign on bonus? I may show up!


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks Great! What size box is that? Is it a good match?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

fireside said:


> Well I have two of me Better know as snow monsters. 12 and 15 y/o kids they can run every part of the snow business. Without missing a beat. They can get in a truck or any machine you would never know who's operating it. Than salt the lot perfect. I'm down one snow monster with a broken foot " no problem dad it's my left foot I can still run a loader"


How does that work with insurance?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

WIPensFan said:


> How does that work with insurance?


 In the real world probably not at all. In nanny state correctness probably a lot. lol And too think having your kids learn a trade from childhood up was the norm,and something that helped instill work ethic and responsibility .


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

absolutely said:


> Looks Great! What size box is that? Is it a good match?


its a 12' skid steer model. its a good pair, at times with really wet heavy snow it bogs down quite a bit or over 6" but in the two storms ive had it i havnt been stopped in my tracks.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

WIPensFan said:


> How does that work with insurance?


Well the oldest is insured and FULL LICENSED TO OPERATE ALL THE EQUIPMENT!!!!!! He has a federal license to operate equipment. All training and licensing is provided by his school. He is also required to work to graduate from his high school. He can even mow legally. I have had his school out 4 times to review what he is doing. Yup the real world learning all approved by the state of CT

He is currently enrolled in a landscape and ag mechanics program all run as a technical school system in ct. as part of the program they even take business accounting. Very intresting program with very high success rates highest in the whole ct system. Most the kids in the program are all highly engaged in what they are doing money motivates all these kids


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

fireside said:


> Well the oldest is insured and FULL LICENSED TO OPERATE ALL THE EQUIPMENT!!!!!! He has a federal license to operate equipment. All training and licensing is provided by his school. He is also required to work to graduate from his high school. He can even mow legally. I have had his school out 4 times to review what he is doing. Yup the real world learning all approved by the state of CT
> 
> He is currently enrolled in a landscape and ag mechanics program all run as a technical school system in ct. as part of the program they even take business accounting. Very intresting program with very high success rates highest in the whole ct system. Most the kids in the program are all highly engaged in what they are doing money motivates all these kids


This?: http://www.cttech.org/parents-students/student-pathways/work-based-learning.html


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Similar program but all work hours are outside of normal school hours. They call it SEA hours. The kids are so motivated the school gets calls non stop looking to hire the kids. Some weeks there are 20 plus job openings added to the list. 

The kids in a landscaping program even maintain the school grounds. Other programs in the school will grow plants to install every year on the grounds. The school also is a full working farm with the kids doing all that too.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

fireside said:


> Similar program but all work hours are outside of normal school hours. They call it SEA hours. The kids are so motivated the school gets calls non stop looking to hire the kids. Some weeks there are 20 plus job openings added to the list.
> 
> The kids in a landscaping program even maintain the school grounds. Other programs in the school will grow plants to install every year on the grounds. The school also is a full working farm with the kids doing all that too.


Sounds cool but I hope they are also doing regular courses as well.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is that why they changed the design/added the limiting straps?
> 
> Because of bad operators?
> 
> Is that why they don't recommend stacking into frozen piles?


Ever since switching from all Arctics to all Metal Pless's,my snow pusher maintenance expenses have gone down 100%


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Masssnowfighter said:


> Ever since switching from all Arctics to all Metal Pless's,my snow pusher maintenance expenses have gone down 100%


So you hired better operators???


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> So you hired better operators???


To grade dirt...?


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> So you hired better operators???


Nope, kept the same crappy operators(myself included) that could fill a trash barrel every season with broken rubber blocks


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

WIPensFan said:


> Sounds cool but I hope they are also doing regular courses as well.


Try re-reading what he posted, it's not really that hard to decipher.......


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

jomama45 said:


> Try re-reading what he posted, it's not really that hard to decipher.......


Thanks cool guy. You're so much smarter than everyone else on this site. Like the time you were bad mouthing me behind my back on a different forum. Running your big mouth about the price of a truck I had for sale. Saying I could never get the price I had on it...turns out you were wrong. Remember that?? I do. Smart guy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan said:


> Thanks cool guy. You're so much smarter than everyone else on this site. Like the time you were bad mouthing me behind my back on a different forum. Running your big mouth about the price of a truck I had for sale. Saying I could never get the price I had on it...turns out you were wrong. Remember that?? I do. Smart guy.


You sure are angry for not having any skin in the game.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You sure are angry for not having any skin in the game.


If defending myself is considered angry then so be it. That must really burn you doesn't it? Why don't you go back to figuring out why people are blocking you. That whole thing was the funniest thing I've read on here in years!


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Alright, let’s knock off the nerd raging and get back on topic.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan said:


> If defending myself is considered angry then so be it. That must really burn you doesn't it? Why don't you go back to figuring out why people are blocking you. That whole thing was the funniest thing I've read on here in years!


SKWBE...

PS I know why I'm blocked and I'm ok with it. I just wasn't aware that's how it appeared.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> SKWBE...
> 
> PS I know why I'm blocked and I'm ok with it. I just wasn't aware that's how it appeared.


That's nice... Others would be furious...


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

WIPensFan said:


> Sounds cool but I hope they are also doing regular courses as well.


Yes they do the school is part of a regional high school with the agi science buildings attached. The AG facilities are larger than the high school. Really cool place. Go to school operate loaders skidsteers tractors hay equipment excavators the list goes on and on. They have the dedicated teaching staff I have ever seen.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

WIPensFan said:


> Thanks cool guy. You're so much smarter than everyone else on this site. Like the time you were bad mouthing me behind my back on a different forum. Running your big mouth about the price of a truck I had for sale. Saying I could never get the price I had on it...turns out you were wrong. Remember that?? I do. Smart guy.


Link??????

Pretty clear you just drop in here looking to start fights every few months...........


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Years and years ago when I was a wee young lad, I spent the summers at the local 150 operating engineers training facility. 

I would dig bottomless holes for weeks on end..... Life was good back then.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> Years and years ago when I was a wee young lad, I spent the summers at the local 150 operating engineers training facility.
> 
> I would dig bottomless holes for weeks on end..... Life was good back then.


You had time off to go to the training center in the summertime????

You must be "one of those guys" :laughing::laughing_O


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Masssnowfighter said:


> Nope, kept the same crappy operators(myself included) that could fill a trash barrel every season with broken rubber blocks


 We must not have a lot of them to experience this. we only have four. We have never broken a block and they scrape fantastic.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

It’s probably hit or miss. I’m sure they are better now than in years past. But why even chance it if there’s another product on the market, where there’s no concern of breaking blocks.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Luther said:


> We must not have a lot of them to experience this. we only have four. We have never broken a block and they scrape fantastic.


Double like...


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Broncslefty7 said:


> It's probably hit or miss. I'm sure they are better now than in years past. But why even chance it if there's another product on the market, where there's no concern of breaking blocks.


I thought Arctics where the cats a$$ for many years till I tried a MP.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Double like...


Maybe it's just me, but I prefer to plow over 6mph, stack a pile as fast as my machine allows me, knock back a frozen pile if need be, push several inches of sleet and push it high into the pile, all with out the consequences of breaking blocks. Maybe we should have a speed competition to see which pusher can get a a lot done quicker?


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Luther said:


> We must not have a lot of them to experience this. we only have four. We have never broken a block and they scrape fantastic.


4 Arctics and you have never ever ever broken a block????? Do you have 90 year old ladies as operators? I'm always in a hurry so I just don't have the patience to be delicate


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Luther said:


> We must not have a lot of them to experience this. we only have four. We have never broken a block and they scrape fantastic.


Aren't they all newer ones with the upgrade?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Masssnowfighter said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I prefer to plow over 6mph, stack a pile as fast as my machine allows me, knock back a frozen pile if need be, push several inches of sleet and push it high into the pile, all with out the consequences of breaking blocks. Maybe we should have a speed competition to see which pusher can get a a lot done quicker?


I suppose you follow the speed limit on the road too... I have pushed in open lots probably 15-20mph with no issues...

I can stack piles just fine... Not sure why I would need to push back frozen piles as they're already stacked from the machine on site... And if I do need to push back or haul out there's a bucket sitting right next to the machine... I don't need to grade dirt with my pushers.

Speed competition, do I get to use 3 16' HD's as that would be comparable in price vs. MP I think or maybe two that would be fine...

I have 7 in the field right now with 0 breaks this year... One guy has not broke one on 10' in three years...

Does it happen? Sure. I know a company in Chacago that spent over $150k just on blocks alone in one year... Why? Because of moron inexperienced operators they constantly turn over..


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

The real shocker 

Cat 908m $98k

Case 321F 84k

I ask cat why they are more:
“We are right across the street from you”

Right........

Machines are optioned exactly the same. Cat has a .6 second faster cycle time. Which is a shame, I like to be brand loyal, I have a new cat skid and it’s awesome. But couldn’t figure 14k more to stay in the family.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Broncslefty7 said:


> The real shocker
> 
> Cat 908m $98k
> 
> ...


Are you using this machine more for pool business or snow business? Or is it half and half?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Aren't they all newer ones with the upgrade?


Just so angry....


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Does it happen? Sure. I know a company in Chacago that spent over $150k just on blocks alone in one year... Why? Because of moron inexperienced operators they constantly turn over..[/QUOTE]

I have put some "moron" rookie operators in my loaders with a MP, and the Metal Pless made them look like super star seasoned veteran operators. $150k in blocks, they could buy 10 new 16' live edges every year with that money. Never mind the down time wasted changing out $150k worth of blocks


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

WIPensFan said:


> Are you using this machine more for pool business or snow business? Or is it half and half?





Masssnowfighter said:


> Does it happen? Sure. I know a company in Chacago that spent over $150k just on blocks alone in one year... Why? Because of moron inexperienced operators they constantly turn over..


I have put some "moron" rookie operators in my loaders with a MP, and the Metal Pless made them look like super star seasoned veteran operators. $150k in blocks, they could buy 10 new 16' live edges every year with that money. Never mind the down time wasted changing out $150k worth of blocks[/QUOTE]

Just for snow, I have no use for it in pools. I think case is a fine balance of cost effectiveness and long term quality.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

[QUOTE="Ajlawn1, post: 2345117,
Speed competition, do I get to use 3 16' HD's as that would be comparable in price vs. MP I think or maybe two that would be fine...


You must not be too good at math, last time I priced up a hd16 compared to a live edge 16 it was less then $4k difference. 5 years later, not one dime spent on maintenance of the MP. The powder coat paint still looks new and the carbide edges aren’t even half way worn yet. I remember by year 5 of Arctic ownership the trip springs all needed replacement, was on my second or third set of cutting edges and the paint was all peeling off. Get what you pay for


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I bought 10 skid steer blocks and 6 loader blocks when I bought my first set of Arctic boxes (used boxes mind you, not new ones, so they'd already been whooped on some) and in 3 seasons we've changed 1 loader block and 3 skid steer blocks on a combined total of 4 loader boxes and 7 skid steer boxes. One of the 3 skid steer blocks was one that was broken in the load I picked up back in November, and the other 2 were from a moron operator creaming a curb at full tilt in high gear in a Bobcat. Not sure how the loader one happened.

Cutting edges are available with carbide just like Liveedge. You just have to know who to ask and what to ask them.

Never broken a single spring and I've not bought a single sectional new. I've got under 50k in all my sectionals including couplers for all 4 loader boxes. I couldn't buy 4 loader liveboxes with couplers for what I have in all my sectionals combined.

And Arctic answers the phone when you call them. And calls you back when they say they will. With the exception of Paul Vanderzon Metalpless customer service is pitiful.



Mark Oomkes said:


> Aren't they all newer ones with the upgrade?


Some of mine have them and some don't. Not any difference between the do's and dont's.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

WIPensFan said:


> Sounds cool but I hope they are also doing regular courses as well.


Ya, even though half of what is taught in public schools is useless BS anyway. Sounds to me like His kids are obviously getting a proper education.....and them some


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

plow4beer said:


> Ya, even though half of what is taught in public schools is useless BS anyway. Sounds to me like His kids are obviously getting a proper education.....and them some


Good to have options though. Nothing wrong with experiencing work, but maybe kids won't become aware of their options if they are committed to a certain career so early in life. I'm certainly not against this but I'm sure there are pros and cons.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

WIPensFan said:


> Good to have options though. Nothing wrong with experiencing work, but maybe kids won't become aware of their options if they are committed to a certain career so early in life. I'm certainly not against this but I'm sure there are pros and cons.


I can't think of any cons, in regards to having a program like that as an option in school...in fact, our public school system in this country is lacking in providing opportunity for kids to learn a trade...college isn't for everyone, just as a trade/etc isn't either.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

plow4beer said:


> I can't think of any cons, in regards to having a program like that as an option in school...in fact, our public school system in this country is lacking in providing opportunity for kids to learn a trade...college isn't for everyone, just as a trade/etc isn't either.


I can think of cons. 
We need to work on parenting long before they decide on a career.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

WIPensFan said:


> I can think of cons.
> We need to work on parenting long before they decide on a career.


So your saying our school systems should focus more on teaching our kids to be good parents?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

plow4beer said:


> So your saying our school systems should focus more on teaching our kids to be good parents?


No, I'm saying the kids need better parenting.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

WIPensFan said:


> No, I'm saying the kids need better parenting.


Ok, I agree with that...but not sure how that has anything to do with having more skilled trade options in our public school system.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

plow4beer said:


> Ok, I agree with that...but not sure how that has anything to do with having more skilled trade options in our public school system.


Idk. Apologies to the OP. Later


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Well education is very important. The kids need to learn to write and read English not Spanish,French and msnderun Chinese. It’s highly alarming at the total lack of leadership in our education managent. As the last few years have gone by I have watched the school systems fail kids at high risk one being my own son!!! I have learned to fight tooth and nail for my kids. Even got the school district fined by the state. So they are clearly on notice with me. In my school system parent support clearly is not a problem but the intercity well that’s the reason they are failing there are no parents.

The trade schools what a total joke they have become reduced to baby sitting. They don’t even provide the classes the kids want . Try this one for size. My friends son goes to a trade school state funded. He does his required rotations and gets high honors. Passes all the shop tests in the mid90’s giving him too pick of shop Than they pick 3 shops in order he gets not one but only options at culinary or cad. So now what there answer sorry. Again what happens to the child at risk? If the top 5% didn’t get anything boy the bottom gets nothing!!! Here’s a fact less than 19% of student who attend trade schools in ct ever finish trade licenses or even work in the field or related fields.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

That’s Connecticut for you man, instead of improving inner city schools, they bus kids to the suburbs, then spent hundreds of millions of dollars on magnet schools that are a joke. The first magnet school the river magnet was good, all the rest are fancy buildings full of kids on their phones.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Don’t get me started on the magnets. They are the way ct pours money into the intercity schools. Basically educating the kids on our dime. They only allow 20% out of district enrollment the other 80% is for the system the school was built in! Plus all magnet school get free lunch and breakfast sure does make you think!!!!!! Cost per student in my town is 12,345 vs new haven at 35k


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

I think the only viable tech school still is Cheney tech in Manchester


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

fireside said:


> Here's a fact less than 19% of student who attend trade schools in ct ever finish trade licenses or even work in the field or related fields.


Must only be CT... The kids that come out of trades schools around here are in high high demand. Get in with a good shop or in the union and are making 6 figures in the trades in a few short years typically with no school debt.

It was this way 20 years ago when I was in the programs too.

The issue we have here is the school systems keep eliminating these programs and trying to get the kids headed to college to do something computer or engineering related. Not every kid is meant for college.

Worst part is the person/ people who is/are deciding to cancel the programs saying there "is no future in them", is the same person that is writing big checks to a trades professional to fix their car, HVAC, plumbing, electric... etc.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> Not every kid is meant for college.


While I agree with your whole post, this deserves to be singled out. I graduated from HS in '08. Tried one quarter of college, didn't take long to figure out that wasn't for me.

Fast forward 11 years, and I look (in the rare instances I get on) on Facebook and see that at least half the people I went to HS with and went to college either aren't working in anything resembling their field of study, or working in their field of study but moving nowhere. Meanwhile I walked from it, started from literally nothing, and I would wager my entire year's salary that I am making more money, and get to spend more time where it counts, than the vast majority of my HS classmates.

Guess everyone has different outlooks on things, but for a high school education, there's no one I went to school with that's done for themselves unless it was some college education.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

fireside said:


> Yes they do the school is part of a regional high school with the agi science buildings attached. The AG facilities are larger than the high school. Really cool place. Go to school operate loaders skidsteers tractors hay equipment excavators the list goes on and on. They have the dedicated teaching staff I have ever seen.


I did the FFA thing in HS, learned a lot there and still use much of what I learned there.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I believe with all my being that college for most is a waste of 125k. I have had a chance to see lots of people from high school 4 year degrees working an Wendy’s and Walmart still living at home. Even had a few of the popular ones as overdoses at work. I never went to college but have done dam well for myself. I never been give anything. We were pretty dam poor growing up. It takes hard work to get it done. I work two almost full to me jobs but spend lots of time making it happen at home. The crew works hard all winter so we can afford to do our passion tractor pulling from may to November.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

fireside said:


> I believe with all my being that college for most is a waste of 125k. I have had a chance to see lots of people from high school 4 year degrees working an Wendy's and Walmart still living at home. Even had a few of the popular ones as overdoses at work. I never went to college but have done dam well for myself. I never been give anything. We were pretty dam poor growing up. It takes hard work to get it done. I work two almost full to me jobs but spend lots of time making it happen at home. The crew works hard all winter so we can afford to do our passion tractor pulling from may to November.


$125k doesn't go far at some Kolleges


----------

